# Eigenentwicklung in der Firma



## AliceSteiner (30. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr darüber denkt:

Soll eine Firma mit einer EDV Abteilung lieber Programme kaufen oder lieber selber entwickeln. In der EDV Abteilung sind z.B. 1-2 Personen die Programmieren können. Problem bei (Kauf-) Software ist ja immer das Funktionalität fehlt oder bestimmte Prozesse in der Firma einfach anders laufen. Diese muss man gegen Kohle anpassen oder erweitern lassen. Jetzt kann man sich doch sagen: Wir entwickeln uns das doch gleich selbst und passen das an unsere Firma an. 

Wie seht Ihr das? 
Macht Eigenentwicklung heutzutage Sinn oder fährt man mit externen Anwendungen besser?
Gibt es Killerargumente für die Selbstentwicklung?


Gruß 
Alice


----------



## Sym (30. Jan 2012)

Pauschal kann man sagen, dass Eigenentwicklung immer teurer ist. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen.

- Du benötigst Entwickler (die kosten Geld)
- Featureentwicklung wird später teuer, wenn die Software keine vernünftige Architektur aufweist.
- Wartung kostet Geld (denn Bugs gibt es immer)

Natürlich kommt das immer darauf an, was für Software ihr haben wollt und ob die fehlenden Features gekaufter Software wirklich notwendig sind.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2012)

Das hängt vom Umfang der zu entwickelnden Software ab, von den Fähigkeiten der Programmierer und natürlich vom Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. 
Wenn man in der Abteilung nur einen Programmierer hat, der die Software entwickelt, steht man ganz schön auf dem Schlauch, wenn der kündigt.


----------



## AliceSteiner (30. Jan 2012)

Ist schwer hier ein Beispiel zu liefern. Aber nehmen wir an es sollen Daten für Müllentsorgung erfasst werden. 
Dazu gibt es eine Access Lösung für sagen wir 5000 Euro. 
Ein Entwickler würde hier eine DB nehmen und eine GUI draufsetzen.
Vermutlich wären die Kosten für die Entwicklung höher. Aber man hätte eine individuelles Programm.

Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl das Firmen gar nicht mehr selber entwickeln wollen und alles nur noch extern einkaufen, ja teilweise sogar extern programmieren lassen. Macht den das wirklich Sinn?


Gruß
Alice


----------



## inv_zim (30. Jan 2012)

Mal schön, wie es in der Berufsschule abgefragt wurde:

*Branchensoftware:*
*Vorteile:*
Know-How wird mitgekauft
Vergleichsweise günstig
*Nachteile:*
Kein Wettbewerbsvorteil durch Software
Unflexibel

*Individualsoftware:*
*Vorteile:*
Genaue Anpassung an den Betriebsablauf
Durch neue Funktionen eventuell Vorteile gegenüber Mitbewerbern
*Nachteile:*
Teuer
Zeitaufwändig


----------



## Sym (30. Jan 2012)

AliceSteiner hat gesagt.:


> Ist schwer hier ein Beispiel zu liefern. Aber nehmen wir an es sollen Daten für Müllentsorgung erfasst werden.
> Dazu gibt es eine Access Lösung für sagen wir 5000 Euro.
> Ein Entwickler würde hier eine DB nehmen und eine GUI draufsetzen.
> Vermutlich wären die Kosten für die Entwicklung höher. Aber man hätte eine individuelles Programm.


Wie L-ectron-X schon geschrieben hat, was machst Du, wenn der Entwickler kündigt? Die Kosten für Umsetzung und Wartung verhalten sich übrigens antiproportional zu den Fähigkeiten des Entwicklers.


AliceSteiner hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl das Firmen gar nicht mehr selber entwickeln wollen und alles nur noch extern einkaufen, ja teilweise sogar extern programmieren lassen. Macht den das wirklich Sinn?


Wenn Du extern gegen Festpreis entwickeln lässt, bist Du in der Regel in einer guten Position, was Probleme mit der Fertigstellung angeht.

Aber die Auflistung von inv_zim trifft es gut.


----------



## Alice (30. Jan 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Wie L-ectron-X schon geschrieben hat, was machst Du, wenn der Entwickler kündigt?



Was mache ich wenn das gekaufte Produkt eingestampft wird oder die Firma Konkurs geht?
Ich glaub dass dies nicht unbedingt ein Argument ist. Wenn ein Entwickler geht, kommt der Nächste.
Klar braucht der wieder ne Weile bis der durchblickt. Aber jeder ist ersetzbar.

Die Auflistung liefert zwar Argumente, aber lässt vieles im Raum stehen.
Vielleicht findet sich jemand der sagt: Wir entwicklen in unserer Firma selber,weil......
oder wie kaufen lieber Software, weil Software nach 3-6 Jahren eh überholt ist und es effektiver ist hier externe Lösungen einzusetzen.


Gruß
Alice


----------



## homer65 (30. Jan 2012)

Das ist viel zu allgemein und läßt sich so nicht beantworten.
Bei vielen Firmen gibt es einen Mix von selbstentwickelter und gekaufter Software.
Was wie Sinn ergibt hängt sehr vom konkreten Fall ab.


----------



## Sym (30. Jan 2012)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Was mache ich wenn das gekaufte Produkt eingestampft wird oder die Firma Konkurs geht?
> Ich glaub dass dies nicht unbedingt ein Argument ist. Wenn ein Entwickler geht, kommt der Nächste.
> Klar braucht der wieder ne Weile bis der durchblickt. Aber jeder ist ersetzbar.


Und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Software eingestampft wird, die von vielen eingesetzt wird? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Firma Konkurs geht?

Ich denke, dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass ein Entwickler sich auch mal umorientiert. Das ist nämlich heutzutage ganz normal. Oder er lässt sich später gut bezahlen, weil er der einzige ist, der die Software pflegen kann. Und je nachdem wie gut der aktuelle Entwickler ist, können andere diesen ersetzen. 

Ich muss nicht nur einmal eine Firma mit dem Ergebnis: "Neu machen" beraten.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Die Auflistung liefert zwar Argumente, aber lässt vieles im Raum stehen.
> Vielleicht findet sich jemand der sagt: Wir entwickeln in unserer Firma selber,weil......
> oder wie kaufen lieber Software, weil Software nach 3-6 Jahren eh überholt ist und es effektiver ist hier externe Lösungen einzusetzen.


Ok folgendes bei uns oder beim Kunden selbst erlebt: 

- Wir entwickeln selber, weil "individueller". Entwicklerzahl 25. Kosten bisher 20 Millionen. Fazit: Nächstes Produkt wird gekauft. 

- Wir entwickeln selber, weil "eigenes Produkt haben ist gut". Entwicklerzahl 10. Kosten gerade so gedeckt. Fazit: Wird nicht weiterentwickelt.

- Wir entwickeln selber, weil "Produkt gibt es so nicht". Entwicklerzahl 10. Kosten gemessen am Gewinn vernachlässigbar. Fazit: Weiter so.

- Wir kaufen, weil "Produkt kann alles oder wird angepasst". Kosten trotzdem hoch und Produkt nicht einsetzbar, weil zu viele Bugs. Fazit: Selber machen. 

Das habe ich (und noch andere nicht so herausstechende Projekte) mitgemacht. 

Fakt ist, dass lässt sich nicht generell klären. Allerdings sollte ein erfahrener Softwareentwicklter/Architekt euer Vorhaben begutachten, denn sonst kann das schnell ins Geld gehen.


----------



## AliceSteiner (30. Jan 2012)

Danke für die Anwort.

Das ist doch mal was.

Gruß
Alice


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2012)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Was wie Sinn ergibt hängt sehr vom konkreten Fall ab.


Jo ich rate davon ab sowas wie Excel selber zu entwicklen ;-)


----------



## schalentier (30. Jan 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings sollte ein erfahrener Softwareentwicklter/Architekt euer Vorhaben begutachten, denn sonst kann das schnell ins Geld gehen.



Korrekt, und zwar VOR dem Projektstart. Ist die Architektur erstmal "fest" und wurden viele Zeilen Code geschrieben, ist es sehr schwer (vor allem bei einer Eigenentwicklung), die wirklichen Probleme anzugehen und zu loesen. Da kommt es meistens deutlich guenstiger, die ersten paar Monate einen faehigen Consultant zu holen, als spaeter, wenns dann wirklich brennt.


----------

